# Spring Colour Forecast!!!



## Jackie O (Feb 10, 2010)

First and foremost let me just say that I am pissed I have not gotten my gratis for this collection yet!! But any woman of color should definitely cop some bits and pieces from this collection. There's honestly something for EVERYONE, I dare you to go into MAC and not find at least ONE thing that looks good on you!!

The blush ombres are absolutely fabulous and silky smooth, I think that's what's going to get every pumped up. 

Let me just say Electic Fuchsia lipglass = HOT HOT HOT. If Stars N' Rockets eyeshadow were a lipgloss, it would look like that!! It's purple but has blue reflects in it, omg I'm purple obsessed. 

Pink Burst lipstick, for my women of color (try it with Beet or Currant lipliner) and top that off with Elec. Fuchsia. WOOO WEEEEEE


ok that's all I have to say, I'm just super duper excited about this collection because it's so large and because of its versatility. 

I posted a FOTD using different eyeshadow colors from each color set, and I'm wearing the Electric Fuchsia gloss if anyone is curious to see how it would look on NW45 girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the thread can be found here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...-heavy-158844/

Ok enough of my blabber lol what are all of you gal's must have's from this collection?


----------



## makeba (Feb 11, 2010)

I think for me I am looking to get Phlox lipstick and Quad 4. I am trying to get out of the norm with my lipsticks and Phlox would help this even though it doesnt have a lot of texture its perfect for me. I am thinking of Beigeland or Bronzilla too. i am really torn between those two.


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 12, 2010)

So I got the Electric Fuschia lipglass because I loved the way it looked on you. I'm going to get the pigments and some lipstick. I have to check the eyeshadows out in person.


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh and I'm thinking about the purple blush.


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_Oh and I'm thinking about the purple blush._

 

The Azalea Blossom ? I think it looks stunning , ive been meaning to snag that one as well


----------



## misha5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Electric Fushia* and *Pink Burst* are a match made in HEAVEN!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This combo is absolutely stunning and hot. LOVES IT!!!!!!

I also had *Bubblegum* but took it back and got *Beigeland*





. Beigeland gave me beautiful, pinkish bronzed smackers. I applied Gold Rebel on top since I didn't Gold Dust and it's just as pretty. I would've gotten *Bronzilla* but I have a lipstick that looks like that already so I passed.

I think the *purple crushed metal piggy stack* is so awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also think that *Ripe Peach* and *Vintage Grape* would look FABULOUS on WOC so if you get to swatch them please do!!! I am going to get Ripe Peach the next time I get paid...hopefully they'll still be in stock.


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone NW45 or NW50 have Ripe Peach blush Ombre?
Does it show up, or look ashy, and how is the color pay off?
Can anyone rec any good peach blushes?


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 13, 2010)

i thought that I could only walk away with a few items and that was a joke. I walked out with way toooooo much it was a great collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 14, 2010)

I honesty love the entire collection, I can think of so many looks to create.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2010)

I grabbed Electric Fuschia l/g because I am obsessed with purple and this is the lipglass that I have been hoping MAC would release forever!  It is Pink Pearl pigment in lipglass form.  

I also got Ripe Peach blush ombre which I am hoping to dust over Optimistic Orange Cremeblend blush.  BUT....I REALLY want Vintage Grape blush ombre.  It's so pretty.  I actually think I like it better than Ripe Peach. It's more pigmented and it just looks good, especially with a purple lip which is what I wore to the counter (Violetta, Currant, Electric Fuschia) when I tried it on.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 14, 2010)

I got Ripe Peach Ombre blush, Kumquat l/g, and Hot Hot Hot e/s.  I wanted to play around with them myself but the MUA who grabbed me as soon as I came in was all crazy hyped about selling me stuff...as if I wasn't gonna buy a few things anyway...smh  Anyway, she globbed a bunch of the Electric Fuschia l/g all over my lips. I was done!!!!!! I took my items mentioned above and both the VVG lippies and got outta there. Maybe I'll go back Wed n get the rest of what I wanted when the MUAs who know me are there and can just grab what I need and make subtle suggestions rather than whatever that other 1 thought she was doing...UGH.  Here's what I plan to get:
Fresh Salmon l/s, Electric Fuschia l/g, Lavender Wind l/g, Violet Grape Ombre Blush


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 14, 2010)

You ladies are making me regret not getting electric fushcia now. I only got Hot hot hot, the colour 4 quad, and kumquat. I may have to rethink this thing now...the purple/pink pigments are gorgeous though and I would have gotten them but I feel like my pigments just sit.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 15, 2010)

Vintage Grape and Springshine Blush Ombres
Colour 3 and 4 palettes
Stacked 1! and Stacked 2! Pigments
Very Violet e/s

and currently unsure about lipglasses...gotta see them in store!


----------



## Soundclash (Feb 15, 2010)

I think we are the same skintone, so that was very helpful, how do you like the blush ombres? Did you swatch any of the other ones, do you think they'd work for your complexion?


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Feb 15, 2010)

Color 4 quad is a must have.  People keep saying that it is dupable, but it really isn't.  I have to look at that darn eyeshadow display all the time, and I tell you that quad is the TRUTH!  

Blush ombres- Good God from Zion.  They are all awesome! I thought that Springshine would read a lot like the Golden bronzer, but it doesn't; great for teens, too!

The piggies grew on me- I hated them when I tried them the first time, but after playing with them and some Fix+, the creaminess of them sells.  

And if you are in to the shimmerless, creamy lip, then you will love the lippies. If you like the colors but think they may be too light for you, don't be afraid to try them out with various liners.

HTH!


----------



## Jackie O (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soundclash* 

 
_I think we are the same skintone, so that was very helpful, how do you like the blush ombres? Did you swatch any of the other ones, do you think they'd work for your complexion?_

 
I love the Azalea Blossom blush ombre because it's perfect for my purple/plum smokey eyes. and no they don't appear too ashy on the skin, I mix both sides together, but use more of the darker side than I do the lighter side. Ripe Peach is gorg on women of color but we sold out of it two days later lol can you believe it


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jackie O* 

 
_I love the Azalea Blossom blush ombre because it's perfect for my purple/plum smokey eyes. and no they don't appear too ashy on the skin, I mix both sides together, but use more of the darker side than I do the lighter side. Ripe Peach is gorg on women of color but we sold out of it two days later lol can you believe it_

 
i can believe that Ripe Peach is selling out! i went to the Pro store on the northside of Chicago and they sold out on the SAME DAY the collection was released. i went to the other MAC store in downtown Chicago and was fortunate enough to grab the LAST ONE. it really does pay to know/have a relationship w/ the MUA's in the stores, because i was able to call and have her hold it for me until i was able to get there.


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 17, 2010)

I didnt get as much as I thought I was going to get and I was sooo proud of myself! I did end up getting Straw Harvest which I looove as a highlight color btw. I picked up Ember Glo which looks gorgeous with Cushy liner- it gave me that Mary J. Blige lip look from back in  the day! I got Electric Fuschia of course and Cultureclash (to replace my beloved She Loves Candy). I purchased the purple quad for my cousin and I am seriously thinking about going back and getting Vintage Grape Blush....


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 17, 2010)

^I would go back to your MAC store and get Vintage Grape b/o! I seriously cannot wait to get mine! Today I ordered Springshine Blush Ombre and Laugh-A-Lot l/s. I'm so happy that I purchased all 4 blush ombres!


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

I definitely want an ombre!


----------



## she (Feb 27, 2010)

i am glad i was able to get ripe peach before it sold out in my local store. gives off a total peachy flush & good for layering for extra pop or muting of other blushes. currently in love with this stuff!


----------



## miss rochelle (Feb 27, 2010)

i only bought electric fuchsia and three of the blush ombres - azalea blossom, ripe peach, and springshine. ripe peach and azalea blossom are so pretty!


----------

